# caravan towing



## sun lover (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a Portuguese car for while i am in Portugal. I am thinking about buying a Portuguese caravan for whilst i am in Portugal and to tour Spain etc and for when i permantly move to Portugal in later years. I would like to know being a non residence (as i do not live at my house for more than 6 months as i travel alot at the moment) if there is any restriction towing a Portugese caravan with a Portugues car on a UK license, and if there are any restrictions/laws on having a tow bar fitted to the Portugese car. I have read on other forums about registering the tow bar fitting and not passing there MOT with one on. Any help will be most welcome. Thank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your only problem with UK D/licence might be explaing to GNR that although you own a Portuguese car & caravan your actually not a Resident and therefore don't need to Register or exchange your UK D/l

Your UK Licence covers you to drive or tow whatever Categories are printed on it, subject to correct towing vehicle.

It's not a problem retro fitting tow bars here or an issue with IPO (MOT), just a matter of doing it correctly with EU CoC equipment, and "paperwork" if not supplied factory fitted, you must inform your insurance company, normally an extra premium, if in doubt contact your insurance or visit one of the IPO centers or your car make dealer for clarification.

Think your confusion could be to do with Tow bar questions normally relate to matriculating a UK car with tow bars and that is a problem, as currently UK doesn't fall in line with rest of EU on legislation in this area.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello Sunlover

A friend we stay with in Lousa put his car in for the test before the Matriculation process yesterday. He removed the tow bar before the test and after the test he went home and refitted the tow bar back to the car. He moved a caravan today for my wife's sister i Pena.

The car has now passed the test and hopefully when we move he will help with our two cars. 

So just take it off and after the test just put it back onto the car.

Fred


----------



## sun lover (Jun 21, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Your only problem with UK D/licence might be explaing to GNR that although you own a Portuguese car & caravan your actually not a Resident and therefore don't need to Register or exchange your UK D/l
> 
> Your UK Licence covers you to drive or tow whatever Categories are printed on it, subject to correct towing vehicle.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice most helpfull, I was in that train of thought on the license but just needed conformation. The tow bar forums i read said events that they had to take tow ball off and all sorts but i think i will go and have a chat with the IPO center fo conformation.


----------

